# IH 574 3 point is hiccuping



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

How do I go about bleeding the air out of the system? Want to start the "easy to check things" before I tear into the lift cylinder.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Morning

go to the back of the tractor, scrunch down, and look alongside of the tractor body below the seat. You need to find a breather nut - looks something like a grease nipple, one each side. Loosen them both and take the lid off your hydraulic fluid filler tank (hi up behind the back of the tractor seat). Get 2 pieces of 3/8" clear plastic tubing, each about 4' long. Push one end on to each air nipple and run the other end of both back to the filler spout for your fluid.

Lock your two foot brakes together, start up the tractor, and start pumping the brakes. Watch your tubes - they will show air bubbles if there is any and you need to keep pumping till the air is all gone, pumping one break at a time once you have tried it with 2 to see the comparable effect.

You cud be doing this for a long time (an hour or two). Also chweck your fluid level - you cannot have too much in the tsnk, but be sure you have lots. You may want to change the fluid filter as well if it has not been done in the last few years.

Can you lift your front wheels off the ground and try turning them left and right - if you can does everything seem to work OK ?

get back to me or Cyruss if you still have problems....

oldguychuck


----------



## RWindsor (Jan 20, 2014)

*574 bleeding air from the system*

Thank you for the information on bleeding the system. 

Front wheels, power steering, turn fine and the loader is working but the last time I was using it lost down pressure. Haven't run the tractor enough to determine why, auxiliary valve maybe. Been too cold to be out on the tractor, don't have to do any feeding or other chores.

Down loaded a better service manual and the trouble shooting page does mention hiccuping of the 3-point; pistol seal ring or scored; cushion relief valve leaking;Drop poppet check valve not seated or Drop poppet ball seat binding in the drop poppet.

So looks like I have to tear into the system to see what is what. Wish I had a heated garage going to have to wait til spring.


----------

